# fake mole?



## dompedro3 (Oct 20, 2003)

So this year, im going to be marilyn monroe (funny cause im a short dark haired guy.) I need to know where to get a fake mole, i dont really want to draw one on (they rarely look very good). ANy help?


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

Go to any store that has Halloween stuff and look for the waxy stuff in the pot, and some spirit gum adhesive (and remover) Make a teeny mound of the wax on a piece of glass. Scrape it off the glass with a razor blade, dab some brown makeup on it. Glue it on with spirit gum glue. For realism, you could stick a couple of hair into it with tweezers. (especially if you wanted to be a gross Marilyn, LOL)

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------

